# Wheel powdercoat f-up. Now what?



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

OK. Im probably being a bit of a perfectionist here. But, the lines on my rally II powdercoad did not turn out as clean as I wanted. I'm going to attach some pics and these will probably be somewhat like youlooking at the car from a distance but the lines are just not as defined as I wanted. The service provider agreed they looked not great and thus did not charge me for the job. So, should I try to touch them up, leave them alone or blast and start over? Look closely. The 4th picture is the best as you can zoom in


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This was a freebee? Once they're on the car only you will see the imperfections. After awhile "you" probably wont even see them. Congratulations on getting a great deal. Leave them alone!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea, the powdercoater did not charge me. I was somewhat happy with that but would have gladly paid for a better/near perfect job. I plan on using trim rings, so the pitting on the lip is not an issue. I just wanted the lines the be better on the spokes. I'm just wondering if I can touch up with paint to have a little better look.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sure you could touch them up. You won't see it once on the car, you will probably be happy with the durability of the powdercoat and will never look again. They should of taped them off better, I bet they will next time, as I am sure they put a hell of a lot of time in the prep work. Kind of rough on them to be a **** and not pay anything after they put all that time and effort into the work, or not give them a chance to fix the problem.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have them redone they could end up worse off then they are now. I would maybe try to touch them up, but like mentioned, once they are on the car and mounted up with tires and trim rings, you won't see it as much.
I would go back and at least pay the guys something, they have a bunch of time and materials in it anyway.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think all of us can relate to wanting perfection but unless you're on top of those, you won't notice. Like you said, in the pics it doesn't exactly jump out at you that the lines are a little choppy. Let it be, and give the guys that did the work a little something for the effort. Not full price, but something.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Put them on the car, use them for a month, then consider the possibilities....


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

You guys are making me out to be the bad guy here. Here's how the conversation went:

Me: Hi I'm here to pick up my wheels

Powdercoat guy: Oh, yea, OK, well, we had a little thing with them

Me: what do you mean?

Powdercoat guy: let me show you

(looking at the wheels)

Powdercoat guy: The guy who I had doing them really didn't get them right. I'm ashamed of this work and I'm really sorry.

Me: Can you touch them up or something?

Powdercoat guy: Heres what I can do. I'll pay my sandblast guy to blast them clean and you can take them.

Me: I don't want you to have to pay for that.

Powdercoat guy: Well, you can take them like this and I won't charge you as long as you don't tell anyone they came from XYZ powdercoating.

Me: You cant fix them?

Powdercoat guy: Not without blasting the whole wheel and starting over. Honestly, I'm not sure we'd get them any better if we tried again. The powdercoating just runs together like that

Me: (not really knowing what to do) OK 

he's carrying one out the door to my car now. I'm thinking he just wants me gone and he doesn't want to mess with them anymore. he didn't want to try for a second time. he made that clear. I would have gladly paid the money if he asked for some or even maybe had him redo the wheel solid silver and I could have painted in the darker parts


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

After you install the wheels, just throw a little mud on um, no-one will notice the paint!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Rukee said:


> After you install the wheels, just throw a little mud on um, no-one will notice the paint!


Is that how you fixed your paint problem?


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Jstreet said:


> You guys are making me out to be the bad guy here.


No way you're the bad guy here J, and I didn't need the situation explanation to make that judgment!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

In all fairness, it wasn't Eric or myself that threw you under the bus, it was those "other" guys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Jstreet said:


> Is that how you fixed your paint problem?


Let's just say there was some voodoo involved.:willy::cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If every other part on the car is perfect, have them stripped and redone. If not, you got the deal of the year there. Mount them up and enjoy them.....:seeya:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I think we all want perfection when it comes to our cars. I was just hoping for a little better. I have a few months to contemplate it as I have decided to tear the back sheetmetal all off for redo/repaint.


----------

